# Schwinn Phantom



## kwoodyh (Dec 8, 2017)

Skyway wheeled Schwinn Phantom.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice survivor.

Is that a chrome Rampar in the background with the Tange fork & nice Takagi crank setup?


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 21, 2017)

Uh huh! I'll post some on it tomorrow and this little jewel too!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice Yamaha


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 21, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Nice Yamaha




Yeah, who knew they made more than musical instruments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

